# Amplificador Ampeg Ba115 terminado y testeado.



## Eze7782 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola, les cuento buscaba un preamplificador bueno pero no  con muchas complcaciones, para bajo, y del cual se puedan sacar varios estilos, encontre este ba115 que no es nada del otro mundo pero tiene toda un parte de seleccion de estilos con un switch giratorio que prometia ademas de salida para auriculares y salida balanceada en la misma placa, asi que arme un pcb parecido al del archivo de farica (en ralidad primero quise usar el pcb de fabrica editando el pdf en illustrator pero las pistas eran muy finas y para mi sistema de plancha+acido hubieses sido peligroso). 

Ya lo arme esta tarde y anda de 10, versatil y lo de los estilo que el switch giratorio esta muy bueno va de un calido sonido a un rock casi tuboso. mas la eq esta muy bueno.
Creditos a ricardodeni que me dio la idea en el post del su gallien 400rb, y creo que el estaba con este tambien. 

Aclaraciones, usen potes lineales para todo, las medidas de los jacks son los tipicos jacks negros plasticos con corte, ah y si pueden ponga zocalos a los dos primeros tl072, yo probe con un 4558 en U1 y suena mucho mas presente.
Lleva una fuente 15v simetrica, en el archivo tambien esta el plano de la fuente que yo use, tipica fuente simetrica clasica.
Pongo todo en un rar para que lo bajen, fotos no tengo por ahora pero proximamente, dudas chiflen pero no van a tener problema, saludos desde Ballester.

Ezequiel.


----------



## skinverde (Jul 30, 2009)

Estimado...
Iba a crear un tema para que me ayudaran a buscar o me aconsejaran un amplificador para bajo..
este que publicaste es bastante completo y complejo por lo demas...
estube mirando el rar que subiste y al parecer mi conocimiento de electrónica se encuentra un poco al limite de lo visto. jajaja.

pero si tu me dices que puedo asegurar con el un buen rendimiento, calidad, etc..
me arriesgo y comienzo a intentarlo solo si dispongo de tu ayuda...

He escuchado amplificador Ampeg, y son brutales por donde los mires.. 

solo una consulta. con lo publicado, y si lo hago de buena manera tendría un amplificador completo listo para usar.? 
como me aconsejas comenzar a armar el proyecto?

saludos y gracias!


----------



## maxitenia (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola gente del foro, estuve paseando en el foro hace un tiempito ya y encontre este post el cual habla sobre un pre de ampeg, cuando veo los archivos me encuentro que no solo el pre estaba si no la etapa de potencia tambien, y averiguando un poco el modelo del equipo encontre que es un combo de 200w!!   

Eso me llevo empezar a hacer el equipo en el Proteus... y desupes de un mes de trabajo (Tarde un poquito jajajaja) tengo hecho el PCB de la placa (casi original, porque el equipo original lleva un afinador, el cual no esta en el esquematico). 

Bueno, les dejo los archivos para que los vean y me digan si hay algo mal, NO LO HICE, pero quiero hacerlo, pero antes necesito ayuda de ustedes.


Saludos
Maxi


----------



## juanjoseulloaparedes (Ene 4, 2013)

El último archivo rar que subieron sale ''ba115 seri'' salen 2 pcb  uno es la fuente y el otro la etapa de preamp???... de ser así si hago solo el preamp me puede servir asi o es necesario la fuente o etapa de potencia....

saludos amigos


----------



## maxitenia (Ene 7, 2013)

Juanjo, si del archivo que hablas es del que subi yo, si tiene el pre y la potencia en el pcb...


----------



## tiolucasxd (Dic 22, 2013)

Hola Gente!!, arme el preamp diseñado por maxitenia. Bueno, monté el pre con las especificaciones del esquema, pero llege a las partes de los condensadores de 2.2UF no polar, la cosa es que marcho bien durante todo el amplificador suena bien y todo, "Hasta" que reemplaze un potenciometro el cual si no me equivoco es el P6 y un zocalo del integrado U1, cuando los reemplaze empezo a meter un ruido, como cuando hay algun potenciometro defectuoso, asi como un ruido blanco muy molesto. El ampli logra sonar y entregar el sonido, pero junto a ese ruido, espero alguna ayuda respeco a eso. Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2013)

tiolucasxd dijo:


> Hola Gente!!, arme el preamp diseñado por maxitenia. Bueno, monté el pre con las especificaciones del esquema, pero llege a las partes de los condensadores de 2.2UF no polar, la cosa es que marcho bien durante todo el amplificador suena bien y todo, "Hasta" que reemplaze un potenciometro el cual si no me equivoco es el P6 y un zocalo del integrado U1, cuando los reemplaze empezo a meter un ruido, como cuando hay algun potenciometro defectuoso, asi como un ruido blanco muy molesto. El ampli logra sonar y entregar el sonido, pero junto a ese ruido, espero alguna ayuda respeco a eso. Gracias!!!



Si funcionaba, tocaste algo y dejó de funcionar. Revisa lo que tocaste. 

Mira que el integrado tenga todas las patas correctamente colocadas en el zócalo y no haber cambiado su orientación.


----------



## tiolucasxd (Dic 23, 2013)

Hola Fogonazo!, Gracias por respnder. Mira, cambie ese zocalo por uno nuevo, ya que el que tenia tenia una pata rota, lo he revisado pero el ruido persiste. La cosa es que muevo todos los componentes y el ruido no cesa... Ahh tambien, como no encontre condensadores 2,2uf NP, puse 2 condensadores 4,7uf NP en serie, estará bien eso?? eso es en el c45 y c34, bueno seguire revisando, cualquier cosa la publico aqui


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2013)

tiolucasxd dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo!, Gracias por respnder. Mira, cambie ese zocalo por uno nuevo, ya que el que tenia tenia una pata rota, lo he revisado pero el ruido persiste. La cosa es que muevo todos los componentes y el ruido no cesa...


Intenta seguir el camino de la señal con un cable conectado al amplificador (Mazas del previo y amplificador unidas)  como para detectar donde aparece el ruido.
Si el amplificador no posee un control de volumen, agrega provisorio un potenciómetro con que ajustar el volumen como para que el amplificador no te "Vuele" la cabeza.


> Ahh tambien, como no encontre condensadores 2,2uf NP, puse 2 condensadores 4,7uf NP en serie, estará bien eso?? eso es en el c45 y c34, bueno seguire revisando, cualquier cosa la publico aqui


No hacia falta con uno solo de 4,7uF (NP) funciona igual.


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ene 1, 2014)

Bueno, el Preamp funciono de maravillas, solde y rectifique algunas soldaduras frias, cambia los 2 condensadores de 4,7 np y solo puse uno, limpie los zocalos, y puse Flux en el circuito, y vuala!!! jaja funcionó, bueno gracias de todas maneras, cualquier cosa la publicare.


----------



## picopico (Mar 17, 2014)

Amigos del foro les comento que ya termine de armar el preamplificador ampeg y me quedo de una buena calidad de sonido y cortes de frecuencias de gran calidad , ahora voy con el amplificador despues les comentare a ver como queda


----------



## rogermetal (Ene 25, 2015)

hola que tal  haciendo el amplificador ampeg ba115 con el pcb corregido de Eze7782 como lo hiciste tengo unas dudas el el silk en la entrada hi en la parte superior debajo del capacitor de 0.047mf esta una resistencia pero sin valor, que valor le podemos poner y otra podrias marcar donde se conecta la fuente de energia ya que si sigo las pistas el negativo conecta al positivo del ic 3 nose si tendras eñ silk con las pistas debajo para poder mejor guiarnos saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2015)

rogermetal dijo:


> hola que tal  haciendo el amplificador ampeg ba115 con el pcb corregido de Eze7782 como lo hiciste tengo unas dudas el el silk en la entrada hi en la parte superior debajo del capacitor de 0.047mf esta una resistencia pero sin valor, que valor le podemos poner y otra podrias marcar donde se conecta la fuente de energia ya que si sigo las pistas el negativo conecta al positivo del ic 3 nose si tendras eñ silk con las pistas debajo para poder mejor guiarnos saludos



Eze7782 Hace mas de 2 años que no entra al Foro, no creo que te conteste.

Para identificar la resistencia revisa el circuito en la sección correspondiente a la entrada y busca la resistencia que falte.


----------



## maxitenia (Ene 26, 2015)

rogermetal dijo:


> hola que tal  haciendo el amplificador ampeg ba115 con el pcb corregido de Eze7782 como lo hiciste tengo unas dudas el el silk en la entrada hi en la parte superior debajo del capacitor de 0.047mf esta una resistencia pero sin valor, que valor le podemos poner y otra podrias marcar donde se conecta la fuente de energia ya que si sigo las pistas el negativo conecta al positivo del ic 3 nose si tendras eñ silk con las pistas debajo para poder mejor guiarnos saludos



Si mal no me equivoco, deberia ser el R13 la resistencia que andas buscando.


----------



## rogermetal (Ene 26, 2015)

maxitenia dijo:


> Si mal no me equivoco, deberia ser el R13 la resistencia que andas buscando.



gracias por contestar y el resto si crees que este bien diseñado es decir donde entra la energia segun pone negativo y llega al positivo saludos , mejor voy hacer el tuyo maxitenia solo que lo editare con corel para hacer las pistas mas gruesas saludos


----------



## maxitenia (Ene 27, 2015)

rogermetal dijo:


> gracias por contestar y el resto si crees que este bien diseñado es decir donde entra la energia segun pone negativo y llega al positivo saludos , mejor voy hacer el tuyo maxitenia solo que lo editare con corel para hacer las pistas mas gruesas saludos



De nada!... menos mal que llegan los mails de vez en cuando para uno saber si el hilo sigue en pie jajaja

Cuando hice el proyecto en proteus no dio ningun error... ojo! revisalo un millon de veces, porque lo hice mientras trabajaba en mis horas libres de oficina 

saludos y que te sirva lo que aportamos entre todos.


----------



## rogermetal (Feb 17, 2015)

Me parece muy bien, lo revisaré, gracias, alguien ya lo hizo que pueda subir un video a Youtube , tengo una duda, el transformador que voy a utilizar es de 1 Amper, no conseguí los 1n5353  , le pienso poner los 1n4751a que son de 18 Volts, me servirá o puede dañar el circuito? Gracias, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

rogermetal dijo:


> tengo una duda, el transformador que voy a utilizar es de 1 Amper, no conseguí los 1n5353  , le pienso poner los 1n4751a que son de 18 Volts, me servirá o puede dañar el circuito? Gracias, saludos.




Si el transformador es SOLO para el previo: *Sobra* y funcionará *BIEN*
Si el transformador es para previo y la etapa de potencia potencia: *Falta* y funcionará *MAL*


No analicé el esquema para ver la potencia requerida por los zener´s, pero estás intentando reemplazar uno de 5W con otro de 1W 

Respecto a la tensión, yo preferiría de *15V* y NO de 18V (1N5352B)


----------



## rogermetal (Mar 2, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el transformador es SOLO para el previo: *Sobra* y funcionará *BIEN*
> Si el transformador es para previo y la etapa de potencia potencia: *Falta* y funcionará *MAL*
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, si, el transformador solo es para el preamplificador es de 1 amp , le puse una fuente simétrica de +16  -16  , le cambiaré los diodos , saludos.


----------



## rijjar (Jun 15, 2015)

Hola, alguien me podría pasar las medidas de las aplacas del diseño de Maxitenia ? Porque cuando las imprimo están enormes y se que las medidas del original son mas chicas...Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomás una medida de referencia , como por ejemplo :

http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/cases/images/DIL-8_gif.gif

y luego :

Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]

Imprimís y vas probando . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tomás una medida de referencia , como por ejemplo :
> http://www.lcardaba.com/articles/cases/images/DIL-8_gif.gif
> y luego :
> Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]
> Imprimís y vas probando . . .


Y una vez que esté listo, lo publicás en el foro en PDF en el tamaño correcto para que otros no tengan que pasar por lo mismo.
Ves que bueno es compartir?????


----------



## fcirux (Sep 14, 2015)

hola gente estoy queriendo hacer el pre del ampeg ba 115, la duda que tengo viendo el diagrama es que hay parte del pre en la parte de la potencia puede ser? o simplemente si armo el pre y le conecto la alimentación andaría?..gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2015)

fcirux dijo:


> hola gente estoy queriendo hacer el pre del ampeg ba 115, la duda que tengo viendo el diagrama es que hay parte del pre en la parte de la potencia puede ser? o simplemente si armo el pre y le conecto la alimentación andaría?..gracias por su tiempo.



Y ¿ Donde veo el esquema que estas mirando ?


----------



## fcirux (Sep 14, 2015)

Es el que puso maxxitenia





			
				fcirux dijo:
			
		

> Es el que puso maxxitenia



este es el esquema mi duda es si puedo armar sola la parte del pre, ya que me parece que hay parte del pre en el pcb de la potencia como el j112 pude ser o solo armando el pre y alimentándolo como una fuente simétrica me tendría que andar?

este es el de maxitenia..

como seria la coneccion para la potencia de donde saco la señal de salida del pre..
ahí puse la alimentación y los otros dos, hpgs y page next que serian.. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Selkir (Sep 16, 2015)

fcirux dijo:


> como seria la coneccion para la potencia de donde saco la señal de salida del pre..
> ahí puse la alimentación y los otros dos, hpgs y page next que serian.. desde ya muchas gracias



En teoría (sin mirar mucho el esquema del previo) la señal se saca justo de donde pone 'page next', esa debería ser la señal de línea que va hacía la etapa de potencia. Lo he deducido una porque ahí solo se ve un previo, pone que ese punto va conectado a otro y justo de ahí mismo va a la parte para balancear la señal, que casi siempre se saca del final del previo.


----------



## oscarpaiva (Nov 15, 2015)

Bueno, éste es mi primer aporte, se trata de un amplificador Ampeg ba115/220 de 220 W, está mas que probado, lo tengo andando en la sala desde principios de éste año y nunca dio problemas, lo tengo alimentado con +/- 40 V , en el .rar están todos los archivos que puedan precisar, es un pequeño aporte comparado con todo lo que me enseño Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 24, 2016)

Buenas, cómo andan? Posteo acá pero tal vez no sea pertinente la pregunta, espero que sí. (el cartel rojo me intimida).

Estoy con una divinura de éstas, de un amigo de la familia que se empantanó con su "técnico" anterior... me lo trajeron sin los mosfets de potencia, los cuales conseguí; pero también faltaban los j111 que no sé bien qué función cumplen, pero en su lugar le vendieron unos j105. La pregunta se centra aquí. Detallo: 

-------------------------------------------------

j105: Drain Source Current @ Vgs=0 -- > 0.005mA para 0.015mA
j105: Rds On - Drain- Source Resistance: 3 Ohms


j111: Drain Source Current @ Vgs=0 -- > 20mA
j111: Rds On - Drain- Source Resistance: 30 Ohms

-------------------------------------------------


 Las diferencias son la "corriente de drenaje" y la "Rds" (Rds On Drain Source R ). Apelo a sus conocimientos para definir si sirven, yo estimo que no por las magnitudes, pero ignoro sobre este tema. 


 Me encantaría poder soldar y probar ya  
Sino tengo que ir hasta Rosario y buscar nuevos (300Km.).

¿Qué dicen? Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Selkir (Oct 26, 2016)

Yo creo que si te podrían servir, pero no estoy seguro.
De todas maneras puedes entrar en el link que te dejo a continuación y comprobar si son equivalentes o no.
http://alltransistors.com/es/transistor.php?transistor=42445


----------



## fermin luna (Dic 12, 2016)

Selkir dijo:


> Yo creo que si te podrían servir, pero no estoy seguro.
> De todas maneras puedes entrar en el link que te dejo a continuación y comprobar si son equivalentes o no.
> http://alltransistors.com/es/transistor.php?transistor=42445



Probé varios reemplazos, quemé varios MOSFETs. Al final quedaron cambiados (nuevos), el Q6 (j111), el par complementario de potencia y un MJE. Curiosamente el MJE forma parte de la etapa amplificadora, si no entendí mal. Y sonaba perfecto a través de la entrada de CD, pero al meterle sonido a través del previo, sonaba con defecto. 

 A todo aquel que lo quiera hacer, le sugiero que tenga paciencia hasta conseguir los semiconductores exactos. Creo que es un circuito cuya simpleza y prestaciones exigen éso: no correrlo de su punto de trabajo. 

Miles de gracias, compañeros.


----------



## Charlierollsx (Dic 19, 2020)

Hola, que tal? espero anden bien. He estado siguiendo la versión del Ampeg de Oscarpaiva, he comenzado con su construcción pero tengo una duda. Ud me podrían explicar como se conecta el transformador a la placa, que características y voltajes debe ser?. Se los agradecería mucho.  
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2020)

Charlierollsx dijo:


> Hola, que tal? espero anden bien. He estado siguiendo la versión del Ampeg de Oscarpaiva, he comenzado con su construcción pero tengo una duda. Ud me podrían explicar como se conecta el transformador a la placa, que características y voltajes debe ser?. Se los agradecería mucho.
> Saludos a todos.


El transformador es de 35-0-35Vca 4A (o mas), el secundario se conecta
35Vca a J19
35Vca a J20
0Vca a J22

El primario se alimenta a través del fusible (On Board) F1

Todo se encuentra dibujado en el archivo _*ampeg ba115 sch.pdf *_


----------



## Charlierollsx (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola que tal?, Gracias por la respuesta. Tengo algunas dudas al respecto al proyecto a ver si me pueden ayudar por favor.

1) me indicas que el transformador es de 35-0-35 en secundario y de acuerdo al esquema, cerca de R68 son 50V los que circularán después del rectificado.  Es posible que el rectificado aumente 15v?. te consulto porque cuando he rectificado transformadores a lo mas sube 3 a 4 volt en su suma total. En el caso del transformador que me indicas cuanta potencia aproximadamente obtendré?
2) Puedo reemplazar los condensadores c6 y c14 de 5600uf por unos de 4700uf? en que afectaría este cambio? 
3) En el preamp c42= 56pf 200v, puede ser reemplazado por uno de menor voltaje? onda 50v? no encuentro con 200v de voltaje.

Bueno eso. Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 27, 2020)

1) la tension es ALTERNA, en continua la tension sube a (raiz de 2, por el voltaje en alterna), osea 35V * 1,4142 = 49Vcc, muy cercano a esos 50V, sin descontar la caida en los diodos.

2) no se si estan en la fuente esos capacitores (no me puse a buscar), pero si es asi, subiria el rizado y obtendrias menos potencia para al mismo amplificador y voltaje.

3) si no hay nada que justifique ese voltaje, entonces esta bien el de 50V.

PD: No revise el diagrama, solo me vaso en lo que se


----------



## Charlierollsx (Dic 27, 2020)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta. Tengo otra consulta. Hoy hablé con la persona que me va a construir el transformador. Le pedí que lo fabricara tal como me indicaron mas arriba.. 220ac primario(mi país), 35-0-35 ac secundario y 4 amperes.  Yo le comenté que la potencia era de 220w(como lo indica la versión del amplificador) y me preguntó si el amperaje tenía que sumar en total 4( 2 amperes por cada salida de 35v) o 4 amperes por cada salida de 35v. Cual sería el correcto?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 27, 2020)

Esa es una discusion que la gran mayoria confunde. Habia dando vuelta un post que decia bien el cómo calcular, creo que de Fogonazo sobre fuentes de alimentacion para audio.
Lectura recomendada Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio

Igual te voy adelantando que dejes un margen de error para los momentos mas exigentes, digamos que si fuese 4A lo pidas de 5A o mas (no se si ya esta tomado en cuenta ese detalle)


----------



## Charlierollsx (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola, según fogonazo debía ser de 4 amperes o mas, pero aun sigo sin obtener una respuesta a lo que te consulté, si son 4 amperes por cada salida de 35v o 4 amperes de suma total en la salida


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2020)

Charlierollsx dijo:


> Hola, según fogonazo debía ser de 4 amperes o mas, pero aun sigo sin obtener una respuesta a lo que te consulté, si son 4 amperes por cada salida de 35v o *4 amperes de suma total en la salida*


Opción N° *2*


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 29, 2020)

Charlierollsx dijo:


> aun sigo sin obtener una respuesta a lo que te consulté


Porque no leiste el enlace que te dejé


----------



## Charlierollsx (Dic 29, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Porque no leíste el enlace que te dejé


Si lo revisé, pero no me quedó claro ese tema.

Gracias por las respuestas, mandé a fabricar uno de 5 Amperes, según me comentó el tipo ofrecería 350 W Ahora me va a faltar elegir el parlante de acuerdo a la potencia que arrojará el amplificador.


----------



## Charlierollsx (Ene 23, 2021)

Hola como están?  Soy yo de nuevo. Resulta que ya tengo casi listo el ampli*ficador* ( me ha costado conseguir algunos componentes) y ahora necesito el parlante. Yo hice la versión de *A*mpeg 115hp y tengo dudas respecto a la potencia que debería ser.
Se supone que el ampli*ficador* es de 220 *W* y en el pdf de especificaciones dice que le corresponde un parlante de 1x15 250 *W* a 4 *O*hm... ( me ha costado un mundo encontrarlo), pero hasta donde yo sé, siempre se ha recomendado poner un parlante de potencia menor que el amplificador, y no se si comprar de 250 *W* como dice en el documento o uno menos potente, algo así como entre 110 y 170 *W*atts. Alguien me podría enfocar por*_*favor, para no hacerlo mal..

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2021)

Charlierollsx dijo:


> Hola como están?  Soy yo de nuevo. Resulta que ya tengo casi listo el ampli*ficador* ( me ha costado conseguir algunos componentes) y ahora necesito el parlante. Yo hice la versión de *A*mpeg 115hp y tengo dudas respecto a la potencia que debería ser.
> Se supone que el ampli*ficador* es de 220 *W* y *en el pdf de especificaciones dice que le corresponde un parlante de 1x15 250 W a 4 Ohm..*. ( me ha costado un mundo encontrarlo), pero hasta donde yo sé, siempre se ha recomendado poner un parlante de potencia menor que el amplificador, y no se si comprar de 250 *W* como dice en el documento o uno menos potente, algo así como entre 110 y 170 *W*atts. Alguien me podría enfocar por*_*favor, para no hacerlo mal..
> 
> Saludos.


¿ Donde puedo ver ese PDF ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2021)

La potencia del parlante es la especificación de la máxima que puede soportar antes de romperse-desbaratarse , así que siempre debería ser mayor que la del amplificador.


----------



## Charlierollsx (Ene 23, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde puedo ver ese PDF ?


Hola, como estas?. El archivo se encuentra en el rar. de Oscarpaiva en la pagina 2 de este tema. Tiene el nombre de BA115HP_210 en su pagina 8.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2021)

Charlierollsx dijo:


> Hola, como estas?. El archivo se encuentra en el rar. de Oscarpaiva en la pagina 2 de este tema. Tiene el nombre de BA115HP_210 en su pagina 8.




1 *BA115HP* o 2 *BA210* Son los parlantes que empleó el autor, no significa que emplees exactamente los mismos

También podrías emplear 4 parlante de 8' y unos 60 W.
Solo es cuestión de buscar una opción que te sea accesible a tu bolsillo y fácil de encontrar en tu país


----------

